# Do You Express Your Thoughts And Feeling Creatively?



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Do you express your thoughts and feelings using artistic mediums such as painting drawing, writing?

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

No. I have no creativity whatsoever. SA has beat that the hell out of me.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I've tried. Guess I would if I were more talented. I have the vision, the imagination, the creative thought. But devoid of the skill to express it in a worthwhile, meaningful way.

I started writing a story under a new profile on here (Coldbringer), it got a lot of positive responses. But my main profile was under temporary suspension and the site detected the same IP address, so it got permanently banned. Haven't had the motivation to restart it from scratch


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

yes








I feel like I'm ready to go super saiyan


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

I collect film cameras most of the time. Sometimes I take them out to shoot but it's hard living in the city trying to find great shots.


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

iCod said:


> No. I have no creativity whatsoever. SA has beat that the hell out of me.


I think your attitude is wrong. The more you blame things for it's faults, the harder it is get better.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

infiniteli said:


> I collect film cameras most of the time. Sometimes I take them out to shoot but it's hard living in the city trying to find great shots.


why not embrace the city and what's in it instead of assuming everything to be uninteresting? If you google images "boulevard" there are some cool shots. Also, anything can be made interesting with a wide angle lens


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

Kodi said:


> why not embrace the city and what's in it instead of assuming everything to be uninteresting? If you google images "boulevard" there are some cool shots. Also, anything can be made interesting with a wide angle lens


That's a thought. Do you know where is a good source to get wide angle lens for a Nikon Fe?

I like street photography as well but I find that sometimes the city I live in is too far apart to put everything in a regular pair of lens. It's not clustered or 'colourful' enough.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

infiniteli said:


> That's a thought. Do you know where is a good source to get wide angle lens for a Nikon Fe?
> 
> I like street photography as well but I find that sometimes the city I live in is too far apart to put everything in a regular pair of lens. It's not clustered or 'colourful' enough.


I don't know much about cameras, but I'm sure there are some cheap ones on ebay


----------



## MakesMeLaugh (Aug 21, 2015)

Absolutely!!! It's my happy place... I also find that when too much time goes by without being able to be creative, my anxiety level increases as time goes by? That is actually where I am right now, feeling overwhelmed and needing this time.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Rarely. It's hard not to take myself so seriously that any creativity is squashed. I barely manage even things that aren't creative because I'm so afraid and self-hateful.


----------



## RestrictedSoul (Nov 14, 2013)

I love expressing my thoughts and feelings through various arts and writing!! I mostly draw and write, but I have painted and done other things sometimes too. Sometimes I express through dance and music. I don't think I have technical talent in any of these things, maybe a little bit in each. But that's not what's important. What's important is that it is a method of expressing my personality and experience, without having to verbally interact with people.  
This is why I think introverts are more prone towards creative hobbies, as extroverts' self-expression is already fulfilled through being creative in their dialogue with people. Although I sometimes doubt myself when engaging in the arts, which creates a creative blockade similar to the one when doubting myself in social situations, when I can't think of anything to say. So it all depends on how relaxed you are when it comes to expressing yourself successfully through the arts. The end product is not so important because it's for your eyes only and it can be thrown away, so this helps me relax and express. Maybe this is how extroverts successfully express themselves creatively through verbal interaction - _they don't care what the end product will be and they expect to forget it if it sucks._ So we need to take that attitude if we want to relax and experience spontaneous creative expression in social situations, and even the arts and rest of life too. In order to live creatively and freely, which is most fun and comforting.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

This scared me for a second lol.

But yeah, people tell me I have a creative and sometimes odd way of viewing/approaching things. I may not be able to hold up an interesting conversation, but give me a blank canvas and leave me to my thoughts and I might be able to cook up something intriguing. I used to draw a lot and create comic books when I was little as a sort of escape for me, which I don't do anymore.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Gale100 (Apr 1, 2015)

I would Love to be able to express myself creatively at these times but because of my depression and anxiety and everything mixed together I am not interested in doing anything all I do is cry . I am actually very very creative person and I love Crafts and do it yourself projects and drawing and making all kinds of things but if I'm irritated at all or very sad I can't concentrate on doing anything.


----------



## Gale100 (Apr 1, 2015)

To mentoes, you are really good, obviously very talented. You should do more!


----------



## flowersorthorns (Jun 19, 2015)

My SA is what turned me into an artist, I don't like making eye contact or worrying about it when talking to people I don't know very well so in class I would doodle a lot to relieve some of the anxiety. Sometimes its the only way I cope with having a lot of people over. It's fine as long as I'm distracting that part of my mind I guess.


----------



## Moody87 (Aug 9, 2015)

I like to write, read, doodle, and color when I am feeling creative. Also gives a good distraction when I don't want to think about something that is giving me anxiety. :laugh:


----------



## yntukan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Compulsion*

Before I end a current project, I obsessively spend hours researching and gathering components for the next projects. It is a desperate escape mechanism. I have developed many abilities because I will not ask anyone to help me do anything.
I have so many projects that each time I leave a room I find something I didn't complete and compulsively work on it. I get overwhelmed and uptight because I have too much going on. I leave things burning on the stove and can't finish what needs to be finished.
I build things, paint, make jewelry, garden, design posters, etc.
I am trying to find others to work on jewelry with me to help me focus and calm down.


----------



## ATerran (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## ATerran (Jul 22, 2015)

Spoken word piece.
*


----------



## Zules16 (Apr 23, 2015)

When I'm alone in my room and feeling sad or anxious I draw and paint to express my feelings since I've never been able to talk to anyone about my feelings


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

I really wanted to be able to draw well at one point, but I'm honestly just hilariously bad at it.. to the extent that I actually feel embarrassed for myself even when no one else has seen the results lol. Other than that though, I like to write, for what that's worth. I'm also learning to play piano.


----------



## VideoGameAddictGoingDown (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, I feel I can express my feelings in this way, and only this way. I would like to talk to someone about it in person but a piece of paper won't ever get bored, and won't have bigger problems of its own.


----------



## VideoGameAddictGoingDown (Jul 8, 2015)

If you ever want to talk to a recipient stranger... 😊


----------



## VideoGameAddictGoingDown (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi


Zules16 said:


> When I'm alone in my room and feeling sad or anxious I draw and paint to express my feelings since I've never been able to talk to anyone about my feelings


 if you ever want to talk to a recipient stranger...&#128522;


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

To an extent, I do, but it's very easy for me to get creatively blocked as well. I try to find ways to be creative, if at least in small doses, but I haven't in a long time been able to produce art at the quality or volume that I'd like.


----------



## oinaz (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes. I dream up and write stories, always about a complicated, female lead and they tend to represent me at different stages of how I feel in my life. I haven't finished one yet but I hope to!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh wow, you must be a medium or something.
You don't know him personally but you can assure that his allegedly bad attitude is holding him back.
Can you share some of your power with me, I need a few million € from the lottery, thanks.


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

My SA has shut me down from my childhood


----------



## Ittarleton (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes and no. I am very talented, but I lack motivation most of the time. I use my gift as a distraction when I am in public but at home its hard for me to get inspired. Its hard because when drawing in public I attract more attention to myself.


----------



## MrsPopplewell (Aug 23, 2015)

I write stories, but if I am too upset about something I have to just take a walk or ride a horse or something so that my story doesn't turn out to be one sad affair.


----------

